# 25 pin parallel port to usb cabel



## ravishah59 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello sir ,
i want to some serious help from your site ,
i want to do one big project , for that i create one circuit which give power to electronic device , for that i use 25 pin parallel port , my circuit is working fine on c.p.u which have 25 pin parallel port in backpart , but in laptop there is no 25 pin parallel port , so i just purchase 25 pin parallel port to usb converter cabel , now my probelm is this is not working ...
so my question is why its not working , bcz of 25 pin parallel port is not available in laptop or any other reason , only this problem is the biggest problem for my project please help me


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Moved to Home Support >> Electronics


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That would depend on what kind of data is being sent and how many wires you are using in the 25pin cable. A typical USB cable only has 4 wires.

The "converter cable" that you are using is meant to be used with printers, and quite often they don't even work for those.


----------

